# Pfänder - legale Trails ??



## AcidBurn01 (24. Januar 2007)

Grüß Gott Herrschaften,

seit einiger Zeit bin auf der Suche nach LEGALEN und auch noch schönen Trails am Pfänder.

Die SuFu hat da nicht so richtig viel gebracht.

Das Forschen am Hang macht auch nicht so viel Sinn, irgendwie haben überall die Wanderer Vorrang.

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben? Gesucht sind interessante Singletrails gerne auch etwas gröber.

Gruß aus FN
AcidBurn


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Januar 2007)

AcidBurn01 schrieb:


> Grüß Gott Herrschaften,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit bin auf der Suche nach LEGALEN und auch noch schönen Trails am Pfänder.
> 
> ...



die trails am pfänder sind alle verboten mit dem mtb zu beradeln...es gibt dort leider nichts legales...sollte man dennoch fahren kann es sein dass man bei der gendamerie 400 euro berappen darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (29. Januar 2007)

und ich dachte, das wäre eine meiner ersten abfahrts-anlaufstationen... was ich aber etwas seltsam finde, dass der wanderweg am haggen runter sehr oft vom bikern benutzt wird (sowohl rauf als auch runter)...


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Januar 2007)

es fahren genügend...ob man das am pfänder betriebt ist jedem selbst überlassen...aber ich möchte dass niemand schreit man hätte nichts gewußt wenn es heisst 400 euro bezahlen...ich persönlich würde dir empfehlen deine ersten abfahrtserfahrungen in nem bikepark zu machen wo keine wanderer dir plötzlich in die quere kommen...


----------



## TeeWorks (30. Januar 2007)

jep schau, ich hätts auch nicht gewusst! Danke hierfür 

...mit den wanderern hast du vollkommen recht! Werd wahrscheinlich erstamal in Brauneck heizen gehen. 

...zum thema pfändertrails, gibts nicht in richtung lindenberg n paar schöne? Möggers etc.? is jetzt nur mal so ausm Bauch raus, aber da sind zumindest nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs, wies mit echten trails aussieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. (bin da nur schon öfters Touren gefahren, mit einigen schönen "CC-Abfahrten"  )


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Januar 2007)

ja du sprichst das revier an wo ich biken lernte...meine traumrunde : meckatz-Lindenberg-Waldsee-Scheidegger Wasserfälle-Möggers-Pfänder-Lindau-Meckatz...is ne 4-6 stunden tour mit ca. 85 % geländeanteil...jedem dem ich diese tour gezeigt habe meinte nur 'das hätt ich net gedahct dass es solche traumtouren hier gibt'...is zwar nix richtig geiles für dh drin aber mit dem cc bike oder all mountain hat man wirklich sehr viel spaß...insgesamt ca. 100 km und 1100 hm...die tour lässt sich auch durch diverse varianten deutlich verkürzen...


----------



## TeeWorks (30. Januar 2007)

jo geht ganz schön in die beine, vor allem zum schluss von lindau nochmal rauf *örgs*  - aber sehr geil ja, nur halt nix gescheits für schwere bikes.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Januar 2007)

jepp für schwere bikes zu weit...war vorletztes we in lindenberg beim biken...allerdings mit meinem freeride hardtail...war superklasse...aber die coolen abfahrten sind leider zu dezentral als dass man es vemreiden kann paar hm mit den schweren bikes machen zu müssen...mein m3 würde ich da nicht zwingend mitnehmen...wieso fährst du nichtmal an der hausbachklamm ? die is bei weiler simmerberg


----------



## $tealth (19. Februar 2007)

Hausbachklamm wird neben den Ravensburgschen Trails warscheinlich auch das erste sein was ich mit meinem Bock fahre. 
Bin da einmal mitm Ht gefahren (den ersten Abschnitt bis zur Straße) und das hatte nicht grade Dh-style.. Gibts im Grossraum Lindenberg/Weiler/Oberstaufen irgendwas DH-mäßiges ?

Mfg.Jo


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Februar 2007)

hmm lindenberg hat viele schöne trails aber aufgrund länge und härte nichts 100% dh mässiges...hatte da letztens mit dem ht viel spaß


----------



## mystic83 (25. April 2010)

hallo,

ich wollte mich mal als bregenzer zu wort melden! hab einfach mal hier in der sufu pfänder getippselt! naja der pfänder ist quasi mein hausberg! sogar der bregenzer bürgermeister ist fast täglich mit dem bike am pfänder anzutreffen! die berühmten wanderstrecken auf den pfänder sind allerdings zu meiden genauso wie der fitnesspacour obwohl der sehr spassig zu fahren ist allerdings sehr leicht! die guten trails gehen eher alle richtung langen bei bregenz oder eichenberg nach lochau! der pfänder ist ein guter ausganspunkt von dort ist es eigentlich kein problem richtung hirschberg von da aus gibt es auch einige möglichkeiten! kann dann auch von langen richtung scheffau

offiziell darf der pfänder allerdings nur bergwärts befahren werden! aber wo ein hoch da auch ein runter! fg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Pfänder. Neue Trails oder Regularien bezüglich dem Biken dort?
Könnte mir einer aus der näheren Umgebung mal die Trails zeigen?

Gruß


----------



## reispamps (30. Juli 2014)

An den Regularien hat sich nix geändert, warum auch


----------



## High_Flow (13. Juni 2017)

Möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Ich fahre mit dem MTB am Pfänder seit ca. 1995. 
Verboten war es immer schon.
Aktuell ist ziemlich viel Aktivität, auch mit den ebikes. An einem schönen Wochenende sind da sehr viele mtbler unterwegs. 
Offizielle trails gibt es keine. 
Legal ist offroad nur bergauffahren - und das nicht mal überall, und auch nur zu gewissen jahreszeiten (z.b. nicht zw. Oktober und April - so ist es zumindest auf einer der Hauptaufstiege beschildert).
An machen Trails sind extra in mehrfacher ausführung Fahrradverbotschilder angebracht. 
Abwärts gibt es ein paar legale Schotterwege (z.b. ab lutzenreute), aber so ganz klar ist es auch dort nicht. 

Die Lindauer Gruppe fährt immer noch jeden Dienstag Abend.

Insgesamt ist das Konzept alles illegal zu halten nicht zeitgemäss. 
Meiner Meinung nach müsste es zumindest einen legalen und offiziellen DH track gehen. Somit wären die biker gebündelt und es gäb weniger krach mit den Wanderern. 
Der Track müsste ansprechend aber nicht zu schwieirg sein. (für durschnittliche biker auf einem "normalen" fully möglich)
Angeblich ist das aber ein grosses Problem mit
- den Grundbesitern (bauern)
- den Jägern
- der Haftungsfrage (meiner Meinung nach nur ein Vorwand).

Ich bin mit der Thematik im Detail zu wenig vertraut, doch ein paar andere Lokals halten die Legalisierung eines Trails für unmöglich - zumindest in den nächsten 10 Jahren. 
"Die MTB Teufel" - das steckt immer noch zu Tief in den Köpfen der Insteressensvertreter.

Meiner Meinung nach würde ein offizieller Trail das Problem jedoch weitgehend entschärfen. Habe das auch schon gut an anderen Beispielen in Naherholungsgebieten von dichter besiedelten Regionen gesehen (nicht in Österreich).
Bike in der Bahn müsste nachwievor nicht erlaubt sein. Es soll ein Erholung- und Fittnesssport sein - kein DH bikepark. Bike in der Bahn höchstens zu Randzeiten (vor 10h und nach 18h).


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2017)

Hi,

was Legalität an geht hast du recht. Mir wurde mal zugetragen, dass die Gemeinde Eichenberg die Haftung für den dortigen Trail übernommen und somit den Eigentümer entlastet hat. Trotzdem bleibt es dort laut Gesetzeslage verboten zu biken! 
Wir sind vom Wirtschaftshof Lochau schon mehrmals angesprochen wurden, um uns dort auch bei der Trailpflege mit einzubringen, was ich irgendwann auch mal in Angriff nehmen muss.

Was die Rechtslage angeht, halte ich sie auch für Blödsinn. Aber! Ich halte wenig davon einen Trail zu legalisieren und den Rest zu sperren.
Egal wie schwer/leicht der Trail dann ist, er wird für die einen zu schwer oder zu leicht sein. Es wird nach dem 3. mal langweilig. .... 
Hat zur Folge, dass die anderen Trails dann trotzdem gefahren werden, und dort dann den Konflikt massiv anheizen ("Man hat einen MTB trail, also sind die anderen komplett tabu."). Das ist zumindest das Feedback was ich aus Regionen höre die sowas gemacht haben (Freiburg, Innsbruck).

Weiteres Problem, welches ich sehe, ist die massive Konzentration von vielen Bikern auf einen Weg. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie sich der Eichenbergtrail in 5 Jahren von einem Singletrail in eine breite Schneiße verwandelt hat, will ich nicht wissen was passiert wenn all Pfänderbiker immer den selben Trail fahren. Da kann man dann wöchentlich Trailpflege betreiben, sonst isses in 3 Monaten nur noch eins ausgebombtes Irgendwas. Macht keinen Spass mehr zu fahren, also wird wieder ausgewichen.

Ähmm, und Bikes werden im Lift jederzeit mitgenommen. Darfst halt keine Doppelbrücke oder Fullface haben. 

Für mich als Fazit bleibt einfach, den Pfänder am Wochenende zu meiden und in die richtigen Berge auszuweichen. Wenn es nicht anderes geht zumindest die von Wanderern stark frequentierten Wege, vorallem bei Bregenz, zu vermeiden.

Wer jetzt bis hier runter gelesen hat, bekommt jetzt die schlechte Nachrichten: 
Gestern wurde auf einem Trail ein in 30 cm Höhe gespannter Stacheldraht gefunden. Jetzt haben wir also auch die selben Zustände wie am Gehrenberg , nur das es hier halt ein bissl doof ist damit zur Polizei zu marschieren.


----------



## High_Flow (13. Juni 2017)

Nein zur Polizei zu marschieren ist nicht doof. 
Illegal einen trail zu fahren steht in keinem Verhältnis zu vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung. 
Selbstjustiz ist auf jeden Fall nicht angesagt, das wird auch die Polizei so sehen. 
Wo war der Draht genau? 

Was offizielle trails angeht ist dies ev. Nur ein teil der Lösung. 
In Zürich klappt das super.


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2017)

Hast eine PM.

Wer der Pappenheimer mit dem Draht ist, weiss glaube ich jeder. Derjenige, der den Draht findet muss halt zu Polizei gehen.
Ich glaube viele sind verunsichert bzgl. der Rechtslage, und die ist halt auch nicht cool. 
Sobald ich der Polizei meine persönlichen Daten gebe, laufe ich Gefahr, das diese auch bei dem Besitzer des Waldstückes landet. Sobald er diese hat, kann er Besitzstörungsanzeige erstatten. Habe ich wenig Bock drauf.

Noch weniger habe ich Bock drauf in den Draht reinzufahren. Man muss dann halt als "Wanderer" zur Polizei marschieren und Anzeige erstatten. Und selbst dann bin ich nicht von der Besitzstörungsanzeige sicher, da es nicht einmal offzielle Wanderwege betrifft. Bin quasi durch den Garten von jemanden gelaufen. Das darfste prinzipiell in Deutschland, aber nicht in Österreich.

Hilft nur im Lotto gewinnen und Pfänder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High_Flow (14. Juni 2017)

Ziemlich Traurig das ganze. In den Draht zu fahren, das wünscht man niemandem. 

Die ganze Thematik hält mich ehrlichererweise etwas vom Fahren ab. Biken gehe ich praktisch nur noch auf Touren (Urlaub, Wochenenden) von irgendwo aus. 

Von zu Hause aus fahre ich im Moment fast nur mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## beuze1 (26. September 2017)

High_Flow schrieb:


> Ziemlich Traurig das ganze.



Aber klasse für einen schönen Montag 


Spoiler: Pfänder



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-170#post-14802333


----------



## simplesaiman (16. Oktober 2017)

reispamps schrieb:


> Gestern wurde auf einem Trail ein in 30 cm Höhe gespannter Stacheldraht gefunden.





reispamps schrieb:


> Derjenige, der den Draht findet muss halt zu Polizei gehen.


Ich habe den Draht am Pfänder entdeckt und das Foto gemacht, dass dann sehr weite Kreise gezogen hat. Ich habe mich bewusst entschieden, nicht zur Polizei zu gehen. Ich denke aber, so wie es gelaufen ist, d.h. die schnelle und große Verbreitung auf Facebook und der Bericht bei vol.at hatten ihre Wirkung.
Ich kenne den Grundbesitzer des Trails wo der Stacheldraht war, und weiß hier aus erster Hand, dass das Problem aus einer anderen Richtung kommt.
Ich fahre selbst seit gut 15 Jahren mehrmals die Woche am Pfänder und hatte bis auf kleinere Diskussionen mit Wanderern und Grundbesitzern noch keine Probleme. Man muss als Biker die Sorgen der Grundbesitzer ernstnehmen und versuchen, sich in deren Standpunkte hineinzuversetzen. Wenn z.B. wiederholt durch Biker Zäune beim Übertragen mit dem Bike umgerissen werden (wie es am Pfänder der Fall ist), kann das für keine gute Stimmung unter den Bauern sorgen. Wenn sich alle auf den Trails "benehmen" und den Besitz von anderen respektieren, gibt es am Pfänder glaube ich auch weiterhin keine echten Probleme.


----------



## MC² (12. Mai 2018)

Servus die Gemeinde, wie is es denn mit der Tour https://www.outdooractive.com/mobil...unde-mit-downhill-ueber-eichenberg/102294060/

Gibts hier auch Probleme? Wir flüchten morgen vor dem Regen in Como und bräuchten noch eine Trailtour  auf der Rückfahrt nach Bayern.


----------



## reispamps (13. Mai 2018)

Ist weniger problematisch. Obere Teil ist eher grobe Schotterpiste, im unteren Teil kann man den Trail Anteil noch optimieren.


----------



## High_Flow (13. Mai 2018)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus die Gemeinde, wie is es denn mit der Tour https://www.outdooractive.com/mobil...unde-mit-downhill-ueber-eichenberg/102294060/
> 
> Gibts hier auch Probleme? Wir flüchten morgen vor dem Regen in Como und bräuchten noch eine Trailtour  auf der Rückfahrt nach Bayern.



Das ist eine coole Tour, jedoch der gesamte downhill ist illegal. Das heißt nicht dass er nicht gefahren wird. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man blöd angequatscht wird ist jedoch gering (wenn man sich normal verhält und langsam an Wanderern vorbeifährt.
Um wirklich in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen muss man wirklich Pech haben. 
Die Bauern und Jäger kennen jedoch keine Verhältnismäßigkeit. Wenn jemand probierte euch aufzuhalten am besten nicht stehenbleiben  sondern schnell weg!


----------



## MC² (13. Mai 2018)

High_Flow schrieb:


> Das ist eine coole Tour, jedoch der gesamte downhill ist illegal. Das heißt nicht dass er nicht gefahren wird.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man blöd angequatscht wird ist jedoch gering (wenn man sich normal verhält und langsam an Wanderern vorbeifährt.
> Um wirklich in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen muss man wirklich Pech haben.
> Die Bauern und Jäger kennen jedoch keine Verhältnismäßigkeit. Wenn jemand probierte euch aufzuhalten am besten nicht stehenbleiben  sondern schnell weg!


Ich dank euch für die Info, aber nachdem das Wetter am Coomer See besser war als vorhergesagt waren wir am Monte Tamaro. Hier kein Problem mit der Trailaufsicht, falls jemand nen Tipp braucht einfach melden. Hammerabfahrt von oben bis unten!


----------

